# 2006 at the Dead End



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

The pics start here:

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/Halloween2006.htm

then move on to the inside:

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/2006interior.htm

And if you haven't seen the party pics:

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/2006Party.htm

Must....... have......... sleep..................


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

WOW! I just love it. The voodo (sp) hut is great and I really like the on picture of the blue light and fog comming out of the gate. Great work.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!!! I loved it...Your display was fabulous. How did you make the larger spiderwebs...They were my favorite part.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Howloween - I think your haunt is great. When I first started thinking about decorating the yard - your site was one of the first I found. You graciously answered my emails and I really appreciated it. So really - it was your site and haunt that prompted me to create my own haunt this year.

I guess I owe you a beer!
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4495

EWS


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Just Awsome The Cemetary Is Great I Love All The Skeletons Just Hangin Out


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Beautiful work..as always. It was nice to see Goliath watching over your display.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's impressive! I've never seen such a thorough haunt... and so many details! great job.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Great job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

You must be married to a great guy. My wife supports me but would never let me do all that inside. Well done.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job. How many skeletons do you have?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome. I take it that those are Frights Enter cobb webs? If so, it is about time someone showed how to use them. And a great job I might add.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Ghostess, Your haunt is awesome, inside and out. That must have really taken a long time to set it all up!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW! Another great lighting job! Looks fantastic. Love the three witches; nice touch.
Very inspiring stuff!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good job. Looks like everyone had fun at your party and your yard looks great. 


I like it.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Awesome! Incredible! Amazing! What more can one say?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Awesome!! As always!! Love Love Love it. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Outstanding work Ghostess! Fantastic pics.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks great as always Deanna. Can't wait to see what you cook up for next year.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

widowsbluff said:


> WOW! I just love it. The voodo (sp) hut is great and I really like the on picture of the blue light and fog comming out of the gate. Great work.


Thank you! That fog picture is my favorite, and it's the most simple one I took! I just liked the way the fog was moving in the light and I snapped the picture. Simple things... they are always my favorite.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Turtle and DeathTouch: Thank you, the big webs are beef netting, like used at Knott's Scary Farm. I didn't get mine from FE, but I believe they are the same ones from Trenton Mills.

EWS: Beer? Did someone say beer?? Thanks for the kind words. Shucks, now I'm blushing.  I just checked out your pictures from this year. You have a GREAT yard for haunting. (SO not fair!) Your Frankie is HUGE, he's a good foot taller'n mine. It all looks great, and I agree with everyone else... a fence would just set it off really nicely.

Pyro, Trishaanne, Nick, BodyBagging, JDubbya, Slimy, Xpendable, DeadSPider, ScareFX, and ZF: Thanks y'all!!  :jol:

Darryl: Thanks. The husband is a new addition, and he was made well aware of my haunting addiction before there was ever even a remote possiblility of a relationship between us. ;-) Besides, he has his own hobby: http://www.rcuniverse.com/gallery/galleryCat.cfm?memberId=22500

Spideranne: Thanks-- I think 19 of the bluckies, could be more. I only have 3 Buckies (one of them is even a first class), plus 24 of those little mini-bluckies.

Dread: Thanks- actually, I started really late this year. I think I might have started bringing the boxes down in the last week of September or the first week of October, normally I start in Early Sept.


----------



## jtc (Dec 8, 2005)

Great pics. You really know how to put on a show. It's a funny coincidence about your husband's hobby. My nefew and my brother are big into that. My nefew is currently #2 in the world for helicopter flight. Perhaps your husband knows of him... Scott Gray (Canada)
That's not my thing though. Halloween is, and I think your yard and all the pics look great.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I don’t think I realized that you go all out from the inside out. Not to mention the Halloween party. Ghostess, you are the extreme baby! (Yea, I stole that quote from Twister.) How many haunters can boast that? And I still love the bird girl.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I have never seen so much attention to detail for the inside of the house. Hats off to ya Ghostess. You did a magnificient job both inside and out. How long does it take you to put up your great haunt and how long does it take to take it down. Thank you for sharing those inspiring pictures. I can't stop looking at them.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

jtc said:


> Great pics. You really know how to put on a show. It's a funny coincidence about your husband's hobby. My nefew and my brother are big into that. My nefew is currently #2 in the world for helicopter flight. Perhaps your husband knows of him... Scott Gray (Canada)
> That's not my thing though. Halloween is, and I think your yard and all the pics look great.


Too funny. I asked him about it, he said he does know who he is.
Speaking of that hobby, I finally gave in and posed for a pic with one of his helis. (He's only been begging me to for almost 4 years now.) I didn't wanna be another one of those cheesey biotches posing in a 'kini with a plane or heli. I figured I'd surprise him since everyone else who has a wife or GF has theirs in the pics. At least it's too cool here for a 'kini now, so I'm safe.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> I don't think I realized that you go all out from the inside out. Not to mention the Halloween party. Ghostess, you are the extreme baby! (Yea, I stole that quote from Twister.) How many haunters can boast that? And I still love the bird girl.


Thanks... I'm a little over the top with the whole house thing. I'm hoping to move on to the kids' rooms this coming season too.... if they'll let me... :devil:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Da Weiner said:


> I have never seen so much attention to detail for the inside of the house. Hats off to ya Ghostess. You did a magnificient job both inside and out. How long does it take you to put up your great haunt and how long does it take to take it down. Thank you for sharing those inspiring pictures. I can't stop looking at them.


Thank you  It takes a couple of months to put up, and less than a week to take down. (But I'm not taking it all down right now. I'm waiting. )


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Man, this was very cool. The outside night pics are great. I wish I had the ability to take night shots that good. A+


----------



## Nytemare (Nov 3, 2006)

Amazing, great display! Wow, what a lot of work you did. :jol:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all. I FINALLY started taking it all down on Friday. It's beginning to look just plain BARE in here now! ;-)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I looked over your pics a few times yesterday. All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

A number 1.. excellent pics a lot of hard work . great job


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Amazing house and haunt! You two have hobbies and kids? With the cost I thought you could only have one or the other. I had planned on getting rid of the kids. But your place looks great. I aspire to such things.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Holy cow! I am totally impressed by the photos! Thanks for posting your shots, it always helps get the wheels turning for next year. 

The lighting is excellent. I've seen tutorials on lighting effects before...and perhaps you should post one of your own. Everything looks totally awesome! After my initial set up during the daytime, I'm usually disappointed at the lighting after dark and need to do alot of revamping. If I could get my act together initially, it would save alot of agonizing tweaking after seeing it in the dark.


----------

